# Use Huawei E8231 as a 3g modem

## erthalion

Hi, everyone!

I have some sort of troubles with the 3g modem Huawei E8231. I tried to switch its mode:

 *Quote:*   

> $ lsusb
> 
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -V 12d1 -p 1f01 -P 14db -M "55534243123456780000000000000011062000000101000100000000000000"
> 
> $ lsusb
> 
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg
> 
> [19469.255798] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 11 using xhci_hcd
> 
> [19469.396894] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1f01
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # usb-devices
> 
> T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=01 Dev#= 12 Spd=480 MxCh= 0
> 
> D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=02(commc) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
> ...

 

It looks like the mode was changed, but I don't see any new devices or interfaces:

 *Quote:*   

> $ ls /dev | grep ttyUSB #empty result
> 
> $ ifconfig #no usb0
> 
> eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> ...

 

Can anyone help me to figure out how to make it work?

----------

## Logicien

It's look like the cellular modem have it's network link at eth1 instead of a /dev/ttyUSB* serial nodes. So what return

```
ifconfig -a
```

If you see an eth1 link you can make it up and try a dhcp request on it and see if it connect to Internet. If not, I know that mobile USB devices need at least the option support activated in /Devices Drivers/Usb support/Usb Serial Converter Support/USB driver for GMS and CDMA modems (CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION) Linux kernel configuration. If compile as a module, it's name is option.

I haven't use mobile devices since long.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

erthalion,

```
CDC Ethernet Device, 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
```

That's a bit naughty of Huawei. That's a Cisco MAC address.  

If its really eth1, how do you get it to dial ... PPPoE ?

----------

## charles17

 *erthalion wrote:*   

> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I have some sort of troubles with the 3g modem Huawei E8231. I tried to switch its mode:

 

Did you need to install a certain device driver for that thing?  

There is something on http://linux-drivers.net.

----------

## erthalion

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> It's look like the cellular modem have it's network link at eth1 instead of a /dev/ttyUSB* serial nodes. So what return
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks a lot! It works after the following commands:

 *Quote:*   

> # ifconfig eth0 down
> 
> # ifconfig eth1 up
> 
> # dhcpcd

 

----------

